

Minecraft Used in City Planning - orjan
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.idg.se%2F2.1085%2F1.471850%2Fnytt-sigtuna-tar-form-med-minecraft&act=url

======
orjan
Original: [http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.471850/nytt-sigtuna-tar-form-
med-...](http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.471850/nytt-sigtuna-tar-form-med-
minecraft)

~~~
orjan
I don't mean to sound like I'm whining, but what was the reason to downvote
the original article that is the source for the submission?

